# Stevens Glide ES Rahmenbruch



## gorgo (13. Juni 2010)

Ich habe seit Ende Februar ein Glide ES Modell 2009.
Nach ca. 1200km habe ich einen Riss an der Schweißnaht der Kettenstrebe gefunden. Damit ab zum Händler und die Streben wurde ausgetauscht.
So weit so gut.

Jetzt kam es gestern, nach einer ganz normale Abfahrt in Willingen zum Supergau. Am Ende der Abfahrt stellte sich ein sehr schwammiges Sitzgefühl ein. Bei Hinuntersehen musste ich feststellen, dass beide Kettenstreben gerissen waren. Und das nach erneuten 850km. Ein Glück, dass es nicht bei der Abfahrt passiert ist. An meinem Gewicht kann es nicht liegen. Das liegt im Normalbereich.

Ist einem Glide Besitzer was ähnliches passiert????
Ich trau dem Rahmen nichts mehr zu. 
Höchstens Radwege!


----------



## Büscherammler (13. Juni 2010)

Uiui, schaut übel aus! Vielleicht solltest du dir für den Park doch ein anderes Rad zulegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorgo (13. Juni 2010)

Ich fahr ja keine Bike Parks!
Das ist auf ner normalen Tour im Wald passiert.


----------



## holger.frank (14. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich fuhr auch ein Glide ES 2008. Hatte -zwei- Risse jeweils an der Schweißnacht der Hinterbauschwinge. Ist jeweils schnell auf Garantie von Stevens gewechselt worden. Beim zweiten mal wurde eine überarbeitete Schwinge eingebaut, dann sollten diese Probleme behoben sein laut Stevens.

gruss holger


----------



## gorgo (14. Juni 2010)

Ich lese daraus, dass du das glide nicht mehr hast . Hast du es nach dem Wechsel verkauft oder hat die schwinge gehalten?


----------



## deineLakaien (14. Juni 2010)

.. I just ride along ..


----------



## holger.frank (14. Juni 2010)

gorgo schrieb:


> Ich lese daraus, dass du das glide nicht mehr hast . Hast du es nach dem Wechsel verkauft oder hat die schwinge gehalten?



Der Rahmen ist auf Garantie mit einer überarbeiteten Schwinge repariert worden. Dannach habe ich den Rahmen verkauft, bislang habe ich kein negatives Feedback vom Nachbesitzer erhalten - <3 mal auf Holz Klopf>

gruss holger


----------



## gorgo (15. Juni 2010)

So ich habe das Glide heute zum Händler gebracht.
Der hat auch nicht schlecht geschaut und sofort bei Stevens angerufen. Donnerstg oder Freitag kann ich es wieder abholen.
Mal sehen ob sie dieses mal ne andere Kettenstrebe verbauen werden.
Er hat mir angeboten das Rad nach dem dritten Strebenbruch zurück zu nehmen und mir nen guten Preis für ein Genius zu machen.
Mal sehen was draus wird


----------



## gorgo (23. Juni 2010)

An alle die es interessiert. Ich hab mein Glide wieder.
Hat gut 4 Tage gedauert bis die neuen Streben wieder dran waren.
Stevens hat mir auf Email Anfrage geschrieben, dass dies bei mir ein Einzelfall war und es sich nicht um ein Serienproblem handelt.

Mein Händler sagte mir, dass es schon gehäuft zu Kettenstrebenbrüchen beim Glide Modell kam.
Die Firma, von denen Stevens die Rahmen bekommt, hat die Wandstärke der Streben zu unterdimensioniert hergestellt.
Dies sei aber nachgebessert worden.
Die Austauschstreben seien verstärkt worden, so dass dieses Problem nicht mehr auftritt (auftreten soll).

Ich lass mich überraschen


----------



## homerkills (23. Juni 2010)

innerhalb 4 tage....sauber 
das ist einer der riesigen vorteile wenn man beim stammhändler von umme ecke kauft.
allerdings ist stevens immer recht fix..durfte die erfahrung auch schonmal machen.


----------



## Riderman (23. Juni 2010)

genau, die Erfahrung kann ich auch teilen, Aber besser is kein Rahmenbruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfati (7. Juli 2010)

5.700 km und bisher keine Probleme... toitoitoi


----------



## gorgo (7. August 2010)

So nach 3400 km hab ich jetzt einen erneuten Riss an meiner dritten Kettenstrebe entdeckt. Und das wieder an der selben Stelle. Am Montag geht´s wieder zum Händler, dann kommt der Rahmen weg. Drei mal der gleiche Mangel. Ich glaub Stevens ist nix für meine 90 kg...


----------



## 12die4 (8. August 2010)

Heilige *******. Man kann aber auch Pech haben. Zeugt nicht grad von Qualität was beim Stevens abgeht. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass du günstig was anderes bekommst und damit glücklich wirst. Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt schon nach dem ersten Riss das Vertrauen in den Rahmen verloren.


----------



## gorgo (18. August 2010)

So das Glide ist wech....der Händler hat es nach Rücksprache mit Stevens zurück genommen und ich habe den kompletten Kaufpreis erstattet bekommen.
Hab mir jetzt ein "Richtiges" Fully geholt!!! 
Ich denke das Stumpjumper FSR hat in Sachen Rahmenbau mehr drauf als ein Stevens!!!
So viel zu meinem Stevens Erfahrungen.......


----------



## Hamburger Jung (18. August 2010)

Das liegt wohl nicht an Stevens und auch nicht an deren Qualitäten. Da es kein Serienproblem ist (Wäre ja vermutlich sonst sofort ein Rückruf gestartet worden), wird es wohl am Fahrer/den Strecken oder anderen Umständen liegen. Falsch gefahren, falsches Gewicht, falsche Wartung, falsch Fahrrad zusammengebaut (Händlerschuld) und und und... Wenn da zwei, drei Umstände zusammen kommen, dann knackt es.


----------



## derfati (18. August 2010)

Glaube auch nicht, dass es nur an Stevens liegt. Und auch bei Specialized gab es schon Rahmenbrüche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorgo (18. August 2010)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Da es kein Serienproblem ist (Wäre ja vermutlich sonst sofort ein Rückruf gestartet worden), wird es wohl am Fahrer/den Strecken oder anderen Umständen liegen. Falsch gefahren, falsches Gewicht, falsche Wartung, falsch Fahrrad zusammengebaut (Händlerschuld) und und und... Wenn da zwei, drei Umstände zusammen kommen, dann knackt es.



Dass es kein Rahmenproblem ist sagt Stevens (warum sollten die auch sowas zugeben?!).
Mein Händler sagt was anderes zur Kettenstrebenproblematik bei mehreren Stevens Bikes und ich denke nicht, dass er seine eigenen Räder schlecht machen will. Er ist mir gegenüber halt ehrlich!!

Fakt ist eigentlich nur, dass die Kettenstreben für 90 kg und ordentliches Gelände (keine Bikeparks/ Downhill- oder Freeridestrecken) nicht gemacht ist. 

Und falsche Wartung, Zusammenbau, falsch gefahren, kann ich eigentlich ausschließen. Drei mal die gleiche Stelle schreit eigentlich danach, dass der Rahmenhersteller die Wandstärke unterdimensioniert hat.

Ich hatte mein Mittelklasse Trek Hardtail schlechter behandelt und das hielt und hielt und hielt!

Jeder soll kaufen was er will aber nach solchen Erfahrungen würde ich mir kein Stevens mehr kaufen! Man muss aber sagen, dass die sich bei Garantiesachen sehr entgegenkommend sind.


----------



## Trailhunterer (18. August 2010)

glückwunsch an dich , für deine entscheidung, eine andere marke zu ehelichen


----------



## gorgo (19. August 2010)

Jau das bin ich auch sehr. Das Stumpi geht im Gegensatz zum Glide mal richtig nach vorne. Richtige Entscheidung


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (25. August 2010)

Trotz 85 Kilo und einem kaum schonendem Umgang mit meinem Glide hat es bisher 4000 Kliometer gehalten und ich bin top zufrieden mein cube fritzz hat bei gleicher gangart 3 Rahmenbrüche innerhalb von 2 Jahren hingelegt ^^

ich kann das Glide nur loben einziges Manko...der DT Dämpfer Spackt rum 

Greez Falko


----------



## stehsegler (30. August 2010)

Zur Info:

Ich hab letzte Woche mein Knackgeräusch bei meinem RidgeMax gefunden.

Nicht schlecht für ein Enduro:





Aber Stevens hat sich ohne Mucken verhalten und brav alles wieder erneuert


----------



## Ban (30. August 2010)

stehsegler schrieb:


> Zur Info:
> 
> Ich hab letzte Woche mein Knackgeräusch bei meinem RidgeMax gefunden.
> 
> ...



Das scheint ja fast eine Sollbruchstelle zu sein
Wenigstens hat Stevens die Rahmengarantie ab Modelljahr 2010 auf 5 Jahre erweitert. Da hab ich noch ein bischen Zeit.

Viele Grüße,
Ban


----------



## gorgo (31. August 2010)

Bei mir war es drei mal die gleiche Stelle. Zweimal nur auf der Antriebsseite gerissen und einmal beide Seiten stumpf weggebrochen. Die Kettenstreben sehen genauso so aus, wie die meines Ex Glides.  Sicherlich ist Stevens sehr kulant und alles geht sehr schnell aber man verliert doch das Vertrauen in den Rahmen.


----------



## Ban (31. August 2010)

gorgo schrieb:


> Bei mir war es drei mal die gleiche Stelle. Zweimal nur auf der Antriebsseite gerissen und einmal beide Seiten stumpf weggebrochen. Die Kettenstreben sehen genauso so aus, wie die meines Ex Glides.  Sicherlich ist Stevens sehr kulant und alles geht sehr schnell aber man verliert doch das Vertrauen in den Rahmen.



Ganz so locker, wie sich mein Post oben liest, seh ich das auch nicht. Da der Hinterbau beim Ridge und beim Glide, jedenfalls für mich, identisch aussieht, mach ich mir auch meine Gedanken, ob mir das Teil nicht irgendwann unterm Hintern wegbricht. Scheinbar ist das dem Gewichtswahn zu verdanken und Hersteller übergreifend.
Mein Rocky Mountain Fully von 1993 hält immer noch und das arme Rad habe ich damals nicht geschont.

Viele Grüße,
Ban


----------



## stehsegler (31. August 2010)

Mal schauen was die Jungs von Stevens am Samstag bei der Eurobike zu der Problematik sagen....
bin mal auf die "Ausreden" gespannt......


----------



## Joerg.Voessing (30. September 2010)

Noch ein Kommentar.
2 mal Schwinge einmal Hauptrahmen. Ich bin zu radikal und zu schwer (95kg). Stevens hat sicher hier ein Design Problem mit der Schwingen von 2008 und 2009. Aber kulant sind sie allemal. Deshalb kann ich den Laden weiterempfehlen. Allerdings an normal Allmountainfahrer und die gibt es genug. 
Ich habe von Stevens einen 2010er Rahmen bekommen, den verkaufe ich jetzt hier http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/310287/cat/all
Der sieht besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mariuss (5. Oktober 2010)

ich hab keine probleme mit stevens far ein ridge max regelmäsig in bike parks downhill, vor kurtzem auch beim ixs cup in bad wildbad (ok ich wieg 60kg)


----------



## stefan-L. (20. Februar 2011)

Mir ist ähnliches passiert. Habe ein Stevens Glide ES Modell 2009. Bislang war ich mit dem Rad super zufrieden; den Schwarzwaldcross im letzten Sommer hat es super überstanden. Gestern bei einer normalen Waldausfahrt in der Ebenen war es dann so weit; zunächst ein etwas schwammiges Gefühl, dann ein kurzes Knacken und das Sitzrohr war durch.

Morgen geht das Rad zum Händler. Mal sehen, was passiert.


----------



## Joerg.Voessing (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo Stefan,
Sitzrohr, wahrscheinlich in der Nähe der Krafteinleitung des Dämpfers?
Hatte ich auch (2008er). Ich habe das Gefühl, dass auch die Außen-Temperaturen daran Schuld sind. Öl wir härter und die Schläge kann der Rahmen nicht ab. Ist halt designed als Suspension. Die Schweißnaht schwächt das Rohrmaterial (Strukturveränderungen durch die Schweißhitze ist möglich) und die Verteilung der Dämpferkraft ist zu schmal, bzw. ungünstig. Ungünstig insofern, dass man das Sitzrohr genau in der Mitte belastet. Durch die dauernde hin- und herbiegerei nur eine Frage der Zeit und nicht schlechter Fahrtechnik. Muß der Designer wohl mal ein paar Nachhilfestunden in technischer Mechanik haben? Kraft senkrecht auf ein Rohr !!! Sollte man doch vermeiden. Ich habe das Ding schon öfter geschrottet, leider habe ich immer nur Ersatz aber nicht Verbesserung erhalten. Ich hatte mir den 2010er Rahmen angeschaut. Das gleiche Design. 


Frage zum Schluß, wie schwer bist Du?
Gruss,
Jörg (95kg)


----------



## stefan-L. (21. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Hinweise. Ich denke, Deine Einschätzung passt schon, denn die Bruchstelle ist direkt unter einer Schweißnaht.
Ich wiege etwa 85 Kg.
Im Rahmen einer Vorabanfrage teilte Stevens mir mit, dass meine Rahmen wohl erst im März ausgetauscht werden kann, da 20 Zoll und 22 Zoll derzeit nicht vorrätig.

Mal sehen, was der Händler da erreicht.


----------



## agadir (21. Februar 2011)

Hi,
kannst Du mal ein oder zwei Bild(er) hier einstellen?
Ciao
Stephan


----------



## Joerg.Voessing (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo Stefan,
denk dran, der Händler hat nur eine Gewährleistung von 2 Jahren. Stevens hat aber ein Garantieversprechen von 5 Jahren gegeben. 
Da der Hauptrahmen nicht lieferbar ist (denk daran: die Schwinge bekommst Du nicht ersetzt) könnte es sein, dass Sie Dir ein 2011er anbieten müssen. Das ist normalerweise ein Upgrade und kostet was. Da wäre dann auch eine neuer Hinterbau dabei. Wenn Du bei einem guten Händler gekauft hast, baut er es Dir ohne zu murren kostenlos um. 
Stevens muß Dir Ersatz beschaffen, also akzeptiere keine Kosten. Bei mir war das anders, denn der zweite Hauptrahmen war beim 3. Knacks ja noch in Ordnung. Deshalb habe ich dann eine neue 2008er Schwinge (die dritte) bekommen. Hatten sie halt noch eine. Zu Schade. Aber wie gesagt, es ist ja nicht sicher, dass Stevens das Design oder Wandstärken oder Schweißtemperatur oder sonst was geändert haben. ... und 85 kg muß es halten, auch wenn Du mehr als nur Marathons fährst.
Gruss und viel Erfolg,
Jörg


----------



## S.D. (22. Februar 2011)

Joerg.Voessing schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> denk dran, der Händler hat nur eine Gewährleistung von 2 Jahren. Stevens hat aber ein Garantieversprechen von 5 Jahren gegeben.
> Da der Hauptrahmen nicht lieferbar ist (denk daran: die Schwinge bekommst Du nicht ersetzt) könnte es sein, dass Sie Dir ein 2011er anbieten müssen. Das ist normalerweise ein Upgrade und kostet was. Da wäre dann auch eine neuer Hinterbau dabei. Wenn Du bei einem guten Händler gekauft hast, baut er es Dir ohne zu murren kostenlos um.
> Stevens muß Dir Ersatz beschaffen, also akzeptiere keine Kosten. Bei mir war das anders, denn der zweite Hauptrahmen war beim 3. Knacks ja noch in Ordnung. Deshalb habe ich dann eine neue 2008er Schwinge (die dritte) bekommen. Hatten sie halt noch eine. Zu Schade. Aber wie gesagt, es ist ja nicht sicher, dass Stevens das Design oder Wandstärken oder Schweißtemperatur oder sonst was geändert haben. ... und 85 kg muß es halten, auch wenn Du mehr als nur Marathons fährst.
> ...




Laut Aussage von Stevens wurde der 2011´er Rahmen komplett neu konstruiert. Das Problem mit den Rahmenbrüchen war bekannt und dürfte bei den 2011´er Rahmen behoben sein.

Gruß


----------



## gorgo (22. Februar 2011)

S.D. schrieb:


> Laut Aussage von Stevens wurde der 2011´er Rahmen komplett neu konstruiert. Das Problem mit den Rahmenbrüchen war bekannt und dürfte bei den 2011´er Rahmen behoben sein.
> 
> Gruß



Bei meinem 2009er Rahmen hieß es auch beim ersten Kettenstrebenriss, dass ich eine überarbeitete vom 2010er Modell bekäme. Diese sei stabiler.

Als diese wieder riss hieß es, dass ich wohl aus Versehen doch eine vom 2009er Modell bekommen hätte. Musste wohl ein Logistikfehler gewesen sein  Man versprach mir jetzt wirklich eine aktuelle Strebe zu verbauen.

Beim dritten Riss hab ich das Rad zurück gegeben und den vollen Kaufpreis zurück erhalten 

Ich fahre jetzt seit gut 2500 km ein 2010er Stumpjumper FSR und alles am Rahmen hält 

Stevens hatte mir damals per Email mitgeteilt, dass mein Kettenstrebenproblem ein Einzelfall sei. Es gäbe keine weiteren Auffälligkeiten....


----------



## stefan-L. (26. Februar 2011)

Am vergangenen Montag habe ich das Rad zum Händler gebracht und der es gleich komplett zu Stevens geschickt.

Von dort kam jetzt die gute Nachricht: Wird natürlich ersetzt; 2011er Modell. Dann werden wir ja wohl bald sehen, ob das besser hält. Im September will ich mit dem Bike über die Alpen (Albrecht Route).

Schlechte Nachricht: Lieferung voraussichtlich erst im April.

Mein Händler stellt aber so lang ein entsprechendes Ersatzbike. 

Ich denke, damit kann man leben.

Jetzt hatte ich endlich auch Zeit, Bilder anzuhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habibabua (24. April 2011)

hallo stefan-L,
hast du ein komplett neues bike bekommen oder nur nen neuen rahmen?

mir ist vorgestern bei meinem glide slx bj. 2010 der rahmen, unterhalb der schweißnaht (unter der wippe) komplett gebrochen. bin grade mal erst gut 2000 km gefahren!

wenn ich ein neues 2011 bike bekomme, nehm ich das neue fluent sieht ja noch besser aus als das 2010er glide slx. 

wie geht das vonstatten? wird ein rahmen desselben modells ausgeliefert? wenn nicht mehr verfügbar, was dann?

gruß habibabua


----------



## stefan-L. (26. April 2011)

Hi habibabu,

bislang habe ich das Bike leider noch nicht zurück. Heute erhielt ich aber von Stevens die Nachricht, dass das Rad kommende Woche umgebaut und ausgeliefert werden soll. Die Rahmen sind wohl dort auch erst eingetroffen.
Ich erhalte einen 2011er Rahmen mit meinen "alten" Komponenten. 

Mitteilung von Stevens: _"Ihr Rad wird nächste Woche umgebaut und an Ihren Händler versendet. Bitte haben Sie noch etwas Geduld und entschuldigen Sie die Verzögerung. Wir haben auf die Rahmen gewartet."_

Bin mal gespannt, ob das klappt und was wohl wie umgebaut wurde.

Ob Du alternativ auf das Fluent umsteigen kannst ist wohl Verhandlungssache.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## hakunin (1. Mai 2011)

Das Glide ES 2011 war in der Top Liste für mein nächstes Rad, aber nachdem ich diesen Thread gelesen haben, bin ich sehr zweifelnd. Im Link ist ein Bild des Glide ES 2011 http://www.box.net/shared/epoimentu1: die Kettenstreben sehen gleich als in 2008-09-10 Modellen aus, oder?
Ausserdem hat Stevens gesagt, dass das kein Serienproblem wäre, aber das Problem ist bei mehreren Räder passiert und Stevens hat für die neue Versionen etwas modifiziert. Also das ist doch ein Serienproblem!
Noch was: in der Schweiz kostet das Glide ES 3400, in Deutschland 2900 und in Italien 3300....


----------



## agadir (1. Mai 2011)

hakunin schrieb:


> .... aber das Problem ist bei mehreren Räder passiert und Stevens hat für die neue Versionen etwas modifiziert. Also das ist doch ein Serienproblem!


Hallo,
in 3 Jahren hat Stevens sicherlich ein paar 100 Glides verkauft und hier wird nur von einer Handvoll Rahmenbrüchen berichtet. Ähnliches findest Du sicherlich bei allen anderen Herstellern auch. Davon würde ich mich nicht abhalten lassen -- und ich selbst hab's ja auch nicht (fahre seit 1,5 Jahren ein Glide ES 2009 -- und bin sehr zufrieden!).
Zudem hast Du ja 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Ciao
Stephan


----------



## hakunin (2. Mai 2011)

agadir schrieb:


> Hallo,
> in 3 Jahren hat Stevens sicherlich ein paar 100 Glides verkauft und hier wird nur von einer Handvoll Rahmenbrüchen berichtet. Ähnliches findest Du sicherlich bei allen anderen Herstellern auch. Davon würde ich mich nicht abhalten lassen -- und ich selbst hab's ja auch nicht (fahre seit 1,5 Jahren ein Glide ES 2009 -- und bin sehr zufrieden!).
> Zudem hast Du ja 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> Ciao
> Stephan



Laut Gorgo und andere Künden von Stevens, gab es mehr als einen Case. Auf jeden Fall, auch der Preis in der Schweiz überzeugt nicht


----------



## agadir (3. Mai 2011)

hakunin schrieb:


> Laut Gorgo und andere Künden von Stevens, gab es mehr als einen Case. Auf jeden Fall, auch der Preis in der Schweiz überzeugt nicht


Hi,
ich habe auch nicht von nur einem Fall gesprochen ...

Preislich stimme ich dir zu. Das Glide ES 2011 ist 500 teurer als das Model 2010. Und so viel hat sich nicht geändert (ok, 2011 jetzt Systemlaufräder). Aber andere Marken sind m.E. nicht so viel teurer geworden.

Ciao
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (3. Mai 2011)

agadir schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe auch nicht von nur einem Fall gesprochen ...
> 
> Preislich stimme ich dir zu. Das Glide ES 2011 ist 500 teurer als das Model 2010. Und so viel hat sich nicht geändert (ok, 2011 jetzt Systemlaufräder). Aber andere Marken sind m.E. nicht so viel teurer geworden.
> ...



Die 2011´er Bikes sind generell bei allen Herstellern teuerer geworden. 
Hat verschiedene Gründe.
Andere Hersteller haben zwar den Preis in etwa beibehalten, dafür aber die Ausstattung runtergefahren.
Stevens hat halt bei den hochwertigeren Modellen weiterhin keine Mogelpackungen drangebaut, dafür halt den Preis erhöhen müssen.

Gruß


----------



## eko (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

fahre jetzt ebenfalls seit ca. 3 Monaten das Glide SX und bin einfach nur super zufrieden! Das mit den Rahmenbrüchen, hört man in der Tat bei vielen Herstellern. Ich nehme das Bike auch gelegentlich strenger ran. Und ich wiege 90kg! Ausserdem wurde ja bei der 2010 Serie von Lackproblemen gesprochen. Auch hier hat Stevens nachgelegt und einen sehr edel anmutenden Lack verarbeitet. (Pulverbeschichtet) Das Glide ES müsste sogar komplett eloxiert sein. Der gesamte Hinterbau ist glaube ich bei allen anodisiert. Also fast immer wie neu

Was den Preis angeht, besteht immer Handlungsbedarf. Also ich habe meins um 400 drücken können. Dann hätte man bei dem ES bestimmt auch um die 500 Preisnachlass ausgehandelt.

Also viel Spaß mit euren Stevens Bikes....oder auch nicht


----------



## freetourer (11. Mai 2011)

ich glaube auch, hier wird eine zu große welle gemacht.

habe selber ein 2008er und ein 2009er glide gefahren. zwar kein bikepark aber durchaus auch ruppigere sachen in den alpen und auch treppen und drops scheue ich nicht. beide bikes sind noch bei freunden im einsatz.

bin sicher jeweils auf ca. 4000 km pro rad gekommen - ich selbst finde das rad als allrounder top und hatte NULL defekte.


aktuell fahre ich ein ridge, bin gerade aus den alpen wieder zurück. mein fazit zu diesem bike nach ca. 500km teils sehr ruppigen und verblockten touren - TOP Bike, keine defekte.

rahmenbrüche kann es immer mal geben - soo gehäuft scheinen sie ja jetzt auch nicht aufzutreten. ohne jetzt die genauen absatzzahlen zu kennen liegt der prozentsatz sicher noch im sehr tiefen einstelligen bereich. ob einige der brüche durch überbelastungen entstanden sind, für die der rahmen nicht ausgelegt ist, wäre ja jetzt kaffeesatzleserei, aber durchaus möglich.

ansonsten empfehle ich mal den blick zu anderen herstellern - im jekyll-thread scheint es auch ein paar weniger glückliche besitzer zu geben. 
und wie schnell dort garantiefragen abgewickelt werden . da steht stevens noch extrem vorbildlich da, ohne preislich im premium segment mitzuspielen.


----------



## habibabua (30. Mai 2011)

ich halte nix davon, stevens schlecht zu reden. andere hersteller haben auch rahmenbrüche zu verzeichnen. mein händler meinte, er hatte in 10 jahren 3 rahmenbrüche bei stevensrädern. ich jedenfalls hab mein rad abgegeben, er hat mit stevens telefoniert und die haben einen 2010er rahmen mit 2011er glide max-lackierung geschickt. das teil sieht sehr geil aus. werde, wenn ich endlich mal zeit finde, ein bild reinstellen. 

ach ja, nach 2 tagen hatte ich mein rad wieder!!! so sieht service aus.


----------



## Roggi0 (18. November 2011)

ja das kenne ich, zuerst die Schwinge und kurz darauf der Rahmen. (102Kg)

das ganze hat im September angefangen
1 Woche Wartezeit für die Schwinge

beim Rahmen habe ich ein ersatz Bike erhalten Danke!!!!

nach 2 Wochen die Meldung das es Januar wird da kein Rahmen hier verfügbar ist (2009 Glide ES)

habe mich vor 2 Wochen entschlossen mal nachzufragen ob sie mir ein angebot machen würden für ein neues Stevens Glide ES. siehe da 2500 Sfr. da habe ich zugesagt weil mir die Warterei auf den S... geht und nicht gerne ein Fremdes Bike bewege.


Nun meine frage.

habe alle Bauteile Lenker, Gabel, Bremsen und Räder zurück erhalten ausser den hinterbau. mein Kumpel hat aber das gleiche Bike (zusammen gekauft) nur er hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme mit Schwinge etc 

Deswegen wollte ich vorallem die Schwinge, um ihm diese als sicherheit zu geben falls seine den Geist aufgeben würde.

mein Händler sagte mir er habe den ganzen hinterbau mit dem Rahmen einschicken müssen--> stimmt das?

habt ihr jeweils einen Rahmen mit neuem Hinterbau erhalten? oder will mich mein Händler über den Tisch ziehen


----------



## baumit (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo wollte auch noch etwa zu diesem Tehma beitragen !
Habe ein glide es von 2010 nach ca. 1500 km hatte ich den ersten Bruch der Kettenstrebe! Wurde ohne murren von Stevens gewechselt (war im Mai 2011) ! Jetzt ist er wieder gebrochen nach nicht mal 1000 gefahrenen km ! Bin mal gespannt wo das noch hinführen soll ? Vertrauen in den Rahmen ist natürlich nicht mehr vorhanden  !!!!!


----------



## baumit (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo Roggi0!
Beim ersten mal wurde an meinem Bike nur die Kettenstrebe eingeschikt und ausgtauscht! mfG baumit


----------



## Roggi0 (27. Februar 2012)

Naja, die haben sie mir auch ohne Murren ausgetauscht, bin mal gespannt wie lange dein Rahmen hält.

Fahre nun ein 2011 Glide ES seit fast 3Mt bis jetzt ist alles ruhig, habe knapp 1000 Km wobei es mehr Asphalt Km sind als im Gelände (Scheiss Schnee)


----------



## baumit (28. Februar 2012)

habe mich heute bei Stevens beschwert und um eine abwiklung die über einen austausch der Kettenstrebe hinausgeht gebeten. da mein vertrauen in dieses bike nicht mehr gegeben ist! Bin mal gespannt wie Stevens darauf reagiert ?


----------



## stehsegler (24. Mai 2012)

Es ist schon wieder passiert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Ridge Max, was letzte Wochen leider defekt gegangen ist :-(

Auch diesmal hat mein Händler alles reibungslos angenommen und ich hoffe, dass ich mein Bike bald wieder haben.... 

Ich find einfach nur gigantisch, dass es 2 Mal an der selben Stelle passiert ist.... mal schauen wie lange die neue hält....

Neuer Riss:







Alter Riss:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KristinSwe (25. Mai 2012)

I'm writing in English since I'm from Sweden and I don't know German other than through Google Translate .

I have a Stevens Fluent SLX bought new in 2009. Today I discovered this crack in the back swing of my bike:





I've sent pictures of this crack to Stevens Germany since we have no local distributor of Stevens in Sweden anymore (I bought my bike directly from the previous distributor in 2009), so I cannot go through my local dealer in this matter. I see in this thread that several of you have had the same kind of cracks in your frames, and I wonder how old your frames have been and if you have gotten replacement frames from Stevens? I've tried to find out about Stevens's policys for frame warranty on but without any luck.

I'm awaiting an answer from Stevens but it would be interesting to hear about your experiences.

//Kristin


----------



## stehsegler (25. Mai 2012)

Hello to Sweden 

normally Stevens is very accommodating within warranty problems. Mwy frame broke two times at the same place. Fortunately i´ve got a very good dealer who managed everthing for me. Last time my frame broke last saturday, and today I got my new frame tail 

I heard, that Stevens gives frame warranty about 5 years. But I think only for frames from 2010 till today....

But as I wrote, Stevens is very accommodating. My first broken tail was also with a 2009 Ridge Max and I got a new one. And now it was also no porblem....

Try to talk with someone from the company, and Ißm sure that they give you a new one.... 

Ride on....


----------



## KristinSwe (25. Mai 2012)

stehsegler schrieb:


> Hello to Sweden
> 
> normally Stevens is very accommodating within warranty problems. Mwy frame broke two times at the same place. Fortunately i´ve got a very good dealer who managed everthing for me. Last time my frame broke last saturday, and today I got my new frame tail
> 
> ...



Hello! 

I've already sent them an e-mail and they answered me very quickly and told me to send them pictures of the break so I hope for a positive response. And also, if there's a warranty, that I can have a new frame quickly... Summer is coming and it's awful to be without a trailbike this time of year!

Sounds good that they seem to show goodwill to their customers. That makes me hopeful!

//Kristin


----------



## MTB-Terminator (10. Juli 2012)

Servus Kollegen und Leidensgenossen, 
auch ich will Eurem Verein beitreten. Heute wollte ich zu einem kurzen MTB-Trip starten und schmierte die Kette des frischgewaschenen Fullys etwas nach. Als die Sonne auf den Rahmen schien sah ich eine Art Kratzer auf dem matten schwazen Lack schimmern. Beim näheren hinsehen und der Fingernagelprobe war es schnell klar, Rahmenbruch! 

Letztens Jahr im Oktober, in der Pfalz die Schwinge gebrochen, komplett durch und dieses Jahr der Rahmen. Direkt unter der Schweißnaht rundherum bis auf 2 cm an der Rückseite. Aber seht selbst, ich stelle die Bilder online. Ich haben meinen Händler schon kontaktiert und werde das Bike morgen hinbringen. 

Warten wir mal ab...

Meine Daten:
Bike: Steven Glide ES Modell 2010
Ich: 95 kg


----------



## Joerg.Voessing (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe ganz frische Informationen für Euch, denn ich habe vor 2 Wochen mein 2008er Glide Team Rahmen (den 2. wie im Forum beschrieben) mit dem gleichen Haarriss wieder und wie MTB-Terminator  auch quer durchs Sattelrohr (direkt unterhalb der senkrechten Schweissnaht für das Dreieck, die die obere Dämpferöse aufnimmt) an meinen Händler zurückgegeben. Er hat ihn wie üblich (ich zähle nun schon 2 Schwingen- und 2 Rahmentode) wenig begeistert zurückgenommen und in weniger als einer Woche einen Ersatz bekommen. Er sagt er hätte sich für einen 2012er Rahmen eingesetzt (glaube ich auch), jedoch kann ich mir vorstellen, dass kein 2008er mehr herumlag und vielleicht auch kein jüngerer außer dem schönen roten 2012er. Dennoch gilt ihm und Stevens mein herzlicher Dank, wenn man mal davon absieht, dass Stevens ein schön fahrendes Rad gebaut haben, dass aber schlecht designed ist, was die Stabilität betrifft. Ich denke die brauchen da mal eine Nachhilfestunde, denn aus dem gleichen Material läßt sich sicher etwas klügeres bauen als:
die Kombination aus hart (die Schweissnaht) und flexibel (das Sattelrohr) was dann zwangsläufig an der Stelle der größten Durchknetung im Wiegetritt (die Mitte des Sattelrohrs) nach einer Weile (nachvollziehbar und wiederholbar) von genau 2 Jahren reißt. Beim keinem der Nachfolgerahmen wie auch dem 2012er ist das besser geworden, sondern die Schweissnaht ist eher noch kürzer. Es läßt sich zum Glück alles umbauen, obwohl die Übersetzung der Schwinge jetzt die HR-Suspension von 130 auf 140mm hochpimpt. Sicher fahre ich radikal, aber ... Nachdem mir mein Händler "Missbrauch" des All-Mountain vorgeworfen hat, bin ich dann doch ein wenig mehr piano gefahren und mit weicherer Dämpfung und bei Downhill immer mit voll eingefahrener Sattelstütze (die geht dann bis unter die Bruchstelle). D.h. keine Drops über 40cm mehr und wenig Drehsprünge im Stand und Umsetzen des Hinterrads (ich kann eh nur 90 Grad). Also kommt es vom Pedalieren. Krachen lass ich es jetzt in Beerfelden mit einem Leihbike, was was hält. 
Lass Dich auf keinen Fall auf einen "Geld dazugeben Deal" ein. Ich hätte es nur gemacht, wenn sie mir einen Endurorahmen dafür gegeben hätten und das habe ich meinem Händler auch ganz klar gesagt. Gibt es sowas bei Stevens überhaupt?
Viel Erfolg beim Tausch ... und einen Gruss


----------



## agadir (16. Juli 2012)

Joerg.Voessing schrieb:


> ... Ich denke die brauchen da mal eine Nachhilfestunde, denn aus dem gleichen Material läßt sich sicher etwas klügeres bauen als:
> die Kombination aus hart (die Schweissnaht) und flexibel (das Sattelrohr) was dann zwangsläufig an der Stelle der größten Durchknetung im Wiegetritt (die Mitte des Sattelrohrs) nach einer Weile (nachvollziehbar und wiederholbar) von genau 2 Jahren reißt.


Hi,

... aber nicht bei Canyon ;-)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=469790&page=26

Dort kämpft man mit der rechten Sitzstrebe, die "immer" an der gleichen Stelle (oberhalb der Schweissnaht bricht). 



Stephan


----------



## Joerg.Voessing (16. Juli 2012)

Uff, was soll das denn?
Du hast recht agadir, die Bilder im Beitrag 11.07.2012, 10:35 zeigen es deutlich. Da wird doch tatsächlich die gesamte vertikale Krafteinleitung des Hinterrads auf so ein Stäbchen geschoben und dann wundert man sich, dass das zur Bruchstelle wird. Wie es mit den Torsionen aussieht muß noch überlegt werden. Auf jeden Fall könnte mir mal ein Canyon-Designer erklären warum man die Radaufnahme soweit nach außen verlagert hat, statt wie normal auf den dicksten Teil der Schwinge einleitet und eben nicht nach außen verlegt. Man sollte doch eigentlich erwarten können, dass die Designer ihre Hausaufgaben erfüllen, ansonsten sollten sie den Kunden erklären, wenn sie eine Sollbruchstelle (die gut erkennbar ist bevor es zum Crash kommt) einbauen, die bei Überlastung gefahrlose Auskunft gibt. Oder haben sie es bei Canyon gemacht? 
Bin halt kein Versenderbikekunde, sondern setze auf den Shop vor Ort. Und solange die besser schrauben können als ich, bleibt das auch so.

Eins ist aber klar: solange die Menge der Kaputniks klein oder unbekannt bleibt, gibt es keinen Grund ein Design zu ändern. Und wie das so ist: ein Hersteller hat sicher anderes zu tun als die Foren abzuklappern, um unsere Berichte zu lesen.

Also sind wir wieder da, wo man immer anfängt:
1. habe ich keine Ahnung, gehe ich zu einem der Ahnung hat, z.B. ein GUTER Händler
2. wenn ich ein wenig Ahnung habe, schaue ich mir die Konstruktion selber an und was mir komisch vorkommt, kaufe ich nicht. 
3. wenn ich sehe, dass sowohl bei Stevens als auch bei Canyon Fehler über Jahre nicht re-designed werden, dann kaufe ich bei denen in absehbarer Zeit nichts.


----------



## Joerg.Voessing (16. Juli 2012)

Ach so, was noch fehlt:
4. ich lese Bike-Magazine und deren Tests

... allerdings spricht man beim Glide von einem agilen Teil (richtig), guter Ausstattung (richtig), stabilem Rahmen (falsch, woran die das wohl festgemacht haben?)


----------



## Nichtswisser (17. Juli 2012)

Joerg.Voessing schrieb:


> Ach so, was noch fehlt:
> 4. ich lese Bike-Magazine und deren Tests
> 
> ... allerdings spricht man beim Glide von einem agilen Teil (richtig), guter Ausstattung (richtig), stabilem Rahmen (falsch, woran die das wohl festgemacht haben?)




Ich denke das Problem liegt wahrscheinlich an Materialermüdung durch Designfehler, und bis das Material ermüdet dauert es erst mal ne Weile, in der Regel wahrscheinlich viel Länger als die Bikes normalerweise überhaupt getestet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agadir (17. Juli 2012)

Joerg.Voessing schrieb:


> 3. wenn ich sehe, dass sowohl bei Stevens als auch bei Canyon Fehler über Jahre nicht re-designed werden, dann kaufe ich bei denen in absehbarer Zeit nichts.


Hi,
Rahmenbrüche gibt es bei allen Herstellern, ob Versender oder nicht.

Ich denke, jeder Hersteller wird ein Auge auf die Quote der Brüche haben und späestens dann (außer der Reihe) nachbessern, wann es "zu schlimm" wird. 
Und genau das können wir alle nicht einschätzen: wir hören nur von den Problemen, wissen aber nicht, wieviele Räder die Hersteller im Jahr verkaufen. 
Im Falle von Canyon wird das bei der Modell-Reihe XC und AM sicherlich im 5-stelligen Bereich liegen.
(bei http://de.statista.com/themen/173/fahrrad/ liest man von 4Mio verkauften Rädern in D im Jahr 2010, MTBs sind neben Trekking-Rädern und City-Rädern in den Top-3!)

Ciao
Stephan


----------



## S.D. (17. Juli 2012)

Laut Aussage eines Stevens-Mitarbeiters kam bzw. kommt es zu den Brüchen, weil der Rahmenbauer an manchen Stellen nicht die Vorgaben von Stevens eingehalten hat.
Ab Mj. 2011 sei das Problem endgültig beseitigt.

Gruß


----------



## Joerg.Voessing (17. Juli 2012)

Geb ich Dir recht agadir. Allerdings ... ärgerlich ist es für den schon, der sich ein Bike für einen bestimmten Anwendungsbereich gekauft hat, diesen nutzt und dann sein Geld im Sand versickert, weil die Kiste berechenbar versagt. Stevens wird mir die Garantie bis zum 5. Jahr sicherlich geben. D.h. den (oder besser gesagt "einen") Glide Rahmen habe ich dann 6 Jahre fahren dürfen. Und dann ist das Geld weg. Mein Starrbike Centurion Foxx, war deutlich billiger, hatte sicher mehr auszuhalten und ist erst mit 10 Jahren wegen nicht austauschbarem Schaltauge (4mal zurückgebogen) in Rente gegangen. (und nicht wechselbare Schaltaugen baut heute eben keiner mehr, so etwas meine ich mit re-Design). Kurzum, Bikes, die in der "Vitrine" stehen gehen nicht kaput und sind für diesen Zweck ja auch völlig überdimensioniert. Von einem Allmountain kann man aber erwarten, das man auch mehrfach richtig heftig in den Wiegetritt geht in 10 Jahren und es dann hält. 
Aber Canyon und Stevens ignorieren das eben aus Businessgründen, und so macht man eben Business. Auch da gebe ich Dir recht. Zuviel Vitrinenquote, um den Ruf zu verlieren. Geht doch. Also warum was ändern. 
Bei Ikea testen sie übrigens die Schranktüren mit einem Automaten. Sollten die Hersteller mal mit einem Wiegetrittsimulator checken und dann sehen und sagen, wo die Limits sind. Z.B. Fahrer bis 80kg und 200kg Beinkraft im Wiegetritt? 10.000 mal? Das dürfte wohl reichen. Da zahl ich auch gern 10 Euro mehr. Und wenn mal einer schlecht geschweisst ist, was soll's. Shit happens. 

zu SD:
ich melde mich pünktlich im Juni 2014 wieder. Und Danke für die Info.  Allerdings: Ich dachte ich hätte so etwas schon früher mal gehört. Vielleicht stimmt's ja diesmal. Sieht halt nicht so aus am 2012er.


----------



## reglos (18. August 2012)

Hallo Freunde und Leidensgenossen!

Ich habe voller Spaß und Freude mein Stevens Glide LX gefahren, Kaufjahr 2008, Jahrgang 2008.

Heute habe ich in schräglage mit querkräften dann meinen kompletten Hinterbau an den Nahtstellen/Schweißstellen zerrissen. Ein Kollege von mir hat genau in dem Moment Fotos von mir geschossen, werde diese später nachreichen. 

Bin mal gespannt wie Händler/Hersteller reagieren...... Ich hab grad kein Geld rumliegen für nen neuen Rahmen ((( !

Glaubt ihr da geht noch was auf Garantie etc.`?

http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/5856/rissaufhngungnaht.jpg


----------



## Roggi0 (18. August 2012)

die Bruchstelle kenne ich auch.......

hoffe dir hat es nichts gemacht beim Sturz....


----------



## reglos (19. August 2012)

ne sturz hat nichts gemacht........ kann ich auf garantie hoffen oder seht ihr schwarz?

Das ist die letzte Kurve gewesen :/. Genau in dem Moment hat es die Streben zerrissen..... immerhin hab ich ein Foto von


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (20. August 2012)

neee - auf garantie nicht.

meines wissens nach bei dem baujahr nur 2 jahre, also abgelaufen.

geh zu deinem händler, sei freundlich und schieb keine dicke welle - dann stehen die chancen auf eine kulante abwicklung doch eigentlich bei stevens immer gut


----------



## Joerg.Voessing (20. August 2012)

Hallo,
einfach mal 1-2 Stunden im Thread weiterlesen, dann wirst Du mehrere Geschichten kennenlernen. Das könnte sehr wichtig für Dich und Deinen Erfolg bei Ansprüchen sein.
Zum Beispiel:
*Händlergewährleistung *in Deutschland ist 2 Jahre nach Kauf für Ersatzansprüche
*Garantie *von Stevens im Jahr 2008 war 5 Jahre nach Kauf. Ich hoffe Du hast den Kaufvertrag oder die Rechnung gut aufbewahrt, denn das sollte darin auch noch stehen. Wenn nicht dann geht es vielleicht auch ohne, denn Dein Händler sollte sich daran erinnern, sonst, ... ist es der richtige Partner?? Mit dieser Garntie tauschen sie Dir das kaputte aus. Dein Händler muß ran und Kontakt mit Stevens aufnehmen, sonst mach es selber. Wenn es den Händler noch gibt, muß er auch alles umbauen. Leider bekommt er von Stevens dafür nichts. Aber aufgepasst, denn von dem alten Bike müssen nicht alle alten Teile zwangsläufig auch gut passen. Verhandle mit Deinem Händler, um ggf bessere Konditionen für andere Züge, neue Scheiben, Lager, usw zu bekommen. Wenn ich mir das Bild anschaue, könnte es allerdings reichen, wenn sie Dir nur die Ausfallenden mit dem Lager überm Tretlager tauschen. Sollten die Sitzstreben auch etwas abbekommen haben, dann bekommst Du den ganzen Hinterbau. Falls keiner mehr da ist, könnte es passieren, dass Sie Dir einen jüngeren Rahmen geben. Besteh darauf, dass es kostenlos für Dich ausgeht. Ein Angebot z.B. 2012er Rahmen für einige 100 Euro Aufpreis könnte Dir gemacht werden. Dein Poker! Es könnte aber eben auch gut sein, dass sie gar nichts älteres mehr haben. Dann müssen sie Dir eh den 2012er geben. Lies im Thread! ABER. die 5 Jahre Garantie sind abgelaufen nach 5 Jahren anch Kauf nicht nach Ersatz! D.h. Dein Austausch endet nächsten Jahr definitiv!
Schau Dir alles ganz genau an. Wenn die Schwingenreste verbogen sind, dann nicht richten lassen. Bei mir hatte der Hauptrahmen ggf schon einen Knacks bekommen und war dann 1 Jahr später hin, so vermutete damals jedenfalls der Händler als ich ihn brachte. Mittlerweile glaube ich was anderes. Falls Du nur 80kg hast, wird es wohl passen.
Viel Erfolg,
Gruss,
Jörg


----------



## Joerg.Voessing (20. August 2012)

Ach ja und noch einen Tipp. Auf Deinem Bild sieht es aus, als wenn Du das Glide an seine Grenzen führst.

Flat pedals
Sattel ganz unten
Powerslide in der Kurve
Du fährst wohl gut und vielleicht etwas mehr Enduro. Die Schweisnähte waren an der Stelle schon längst durch. Schau mal, ob die Bruchstellen alle die gleiche silbrige Farbe haben. Alte Stellen sind schwärzer. Was auf dem Bild keiner sieht, aber doch stark anzunehmen ist: Deine Drops liegen mindestens bei 50cm ins Flache. Das killt die Schwinge gern bei Deinem Gewicht. Ich denke ein Allmountain sollte 50 zwar aushalten, aber ein Stevens nicht. 
Sag es besser keinem ...


----------



## wilbveen (22. August 2012)

_In Holland haben wir ahnliche probleme mit der Stevens glide und der Stevens fluent rahmen (mehrere baujahre). Wir sind von meinung das es moglich ein fehler von der hersteller von der Stevens Rahmen/hinterbau ist. Aber wir horen nichts von Stevens_ selbst.

Vor mehrere info sehe:
http://www.mountainbike.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=83202&start=60


----------



## mpmarv (23. August 2012)

Wieder ein Grund um noch 10kgs ab zu nehmen


----------



## stehsegler (30. August 2012)

hey dudes,

hab gerade auf der Stevens HP gesehen, dass Stevens größtenteils( hab nicht alle gecheckt) seine Modelle auf 115kg zul.  GEsamtgewicht ( Fahrer + Bike + Gepäck) limitiert hat.... 

Für mich als alter Ridge Max Fahrer sehr interessant, da ich schon die 3te Schwinge aufgearbeitet habe.... 
Wundert mich allerdings, dass das nicht schon früher geschehen ist, da ja die Schwingen (in meinen Augen) schon eine ganze Weile ein Schwachpunkt waren;-)... (Materialersparnis + Fügefehler)

Na ja... wir werden sehen, was die 13er so können....


----------



## derfati (6. September 2012)

So, dann Reihe ich mich auch einmal ein. Nach 5 Jahren hat es mich nun auch erwischt...


----------



## derfati (26. September 2012)

Die neue Kettenstrebe ist dran. 

Dann auf die nächsten 5 Jahre und 11.000 Kilometer!


----------



## kampf.zwerg (4. Oktober 2012)

also ich hab bis jetze noch keene probleme mit dem glide sx 2011 aber ich wieg auch nur sechzig kilo
hauptsache keiner verletzt sich wegen dieser sch*********


----------



## derfati (5. Oktober 2012)

Man soll ja nicht mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen - hatte mich zwischenzeitlich mal nach einem neuen Rad umgeschaut. Bin dabei auf diesen Thread gestoßen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=469790&highlight=canyon+nerve+kettenstrebe&page=26
Ist also nicht nur bei Stevens ein Problem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzyhead (29. April 2013)

Jetzt hat es auch beide Kettenstreben am meinem Glide slx '10 erwischt. Zwei Jahre drei Monate mehr oder minder einsatzbereichkonform gefahren.


----------



## looka (23. Mai 2013)

Moin moin,

bin ziemlich neu hier und in der Materie allgemein.
Ich habe gerade ein Glide Team Bj 2008 angeboten bekommen.
Angeblich ca. 1200 km Laufleistung.
Ist das was für meine leichten 95 kg oder sollte ich mich nach etwas anderem umsehen?
Für Tipps bin ich sehr Dankbar.

Grüße aus HH


----------



## Joerg.Voessing (6. Juni 2013)

Je nachdem wie Du fährst. Schau Dir die Historie des Threads an und Du kannst es gut selbst beurteilen. 2008 ist halt das Jahr der Kaputniks, habe ich so rein gefühlsmäßig im Kopf. Schau Dir auf jeden Fall die Bruchfotos im Thread an. Meist sieht man die Risse bevor es bricht. Ist noch keiner da kannst Du sicher schön mit dem Glide in den Biergarten fahren. Vielleicht auch ein wenig im Wald. Springen würde ich aber nicht.

BTW, ich habe jetzt einen 2012er Rahmen als Ersatz erhalten und der lebt schon seit 1 Jahr auch im Winter gefahren. Nach einem weiteren Jahr wird sich zeigen, ob das leicht geänderte Design einen Unterschied ausgemacht hat.

Ich melde mich...


----------

